# Manly style??



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there 

Long story short: Now I have two pups, we have a little male in our family for almost 2 months now. His hair is growing really fast & my mom wants to keep it short in the head but I want a top knot.... so could you please help me posting some pictures of your males with a top knot??. My mom thinks that top knots are just for girls but I want to show her that she's wrong.

Here are a few pics of him... they were taken a month ago, so his hair is longer now  and please don't be fooled by his sweet face... he's like a tornado!!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

and to avoid jealousy in the house, here a few pics of * the love of my life* :wub: (I haven't posted any pictures of her here before)... I absolutely ADORE this doggy with all my :heart: she's the best thing that has ever happened to me *:wub:*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

See my sig below.
Topknots can be so manly!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur babies r adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a little boy and don't put a top knot on him. That is just me, many others do. 

Both your babies are beautiful:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

here's my boy with a topknot. he's getting his spring cut this Friday though and may lose it then.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh your babies are darling!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Always love my Sodie in pigtails.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks everybody for the compliments 
Lynda,could you please post more pics of your litte boy?, I like how he looks on the picture.
@Orla, Johita & JMM: does your boys always look like that?, I mean so perfect and clean... mine kind of look like your pictures just after the bath (for 'bout an hour) hahahahaha!!.
JMM: What a beautiful doggy!!!... A question ( a bit off topic, but still) Isn't it hard to keep your dog like that? (I mean so perfect & clean) I keep mine in puppy cuts 'cause the only time I left the full coat on my girl it was a disaster!!... We play with her a lot, and take her to walks daily, so I've always tought that full coats are not so practical if you want to play with your dogs a lot ... Can you tell me 'bout your experience?
THANKS!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When Soda is in full coat I have to wrap and band some of his coat.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani only looks like that as long as he's inside (even while playing and running around the house) but when he goes out and rolls around in the dirt and grass he can look very different.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is a classic picute of my boy looking like a DUDE B) 










Another of him rockin' his man clothes. 










And one when he had longer hair with his boyish helicopter bow.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is Rocco with a bow, most of the time he wears a scrunchie. I will probably put him in puppy cut for the warmer weather, but the top knot will stay.
Rocco never looks "perfect." He likes the outdoors and adventure walks too much. He can usually be found with a twig hanging from his beard, dirty feet, and some kind of flora hitching a ride on his legs. He IS perfectly happy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gabby said:


> thanks everybody for the compliments
> Lynda,could you please post more pics of your litte boy?, I like how he looks on the picture.
> @Orla, Johita & JMM: does your boys always look like that?, I mean so perfect and clean... mine kind of look like your pictures just after the bath (for 'bout an hour) hahahahaha!!.
> JMM: What a beautiful doggy!!!... A question ( a bit off topic, but still) Isn't it hard to keep your dog like that? (I mean so perfect & clean) I keep mine in puppy cuts 'cause the only time I left the full coat on my girl it was a disaster!!... We play with her a lot, and take her to walks daily, so I've always tought that full coats are not so practical if you want to play with your dogs a lot ... Can you tell me 'bout your experience?
> THANKS!


Here are a few pictures of Chachi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOVE Chachi!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Carina, I love the pics you posted!
What a gorgoeus boy in his overalls.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Gabby said:


> @Orla, Johita & JMM: does your boys always look like that?, I mean so perfect and clean... mine kind of look like your pictures just after the bath (for 'bout an hour) hahahahaha!!.


That picture was taken a day after a bath so he was pretty clean. But he does usually look like that. His paws get a little dirty though.
He usually doesn't wear a bow though - his topknot is usually like the 2nd picture that Carina/CloudClan posted.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh your babies are beyoNd adorable :wub: :wub:



lynda said:


> I have a little boy and *don't put a top knot on him.* That is just me, many others do.


Same here. i currently have a girl(Crystal) and a boy(Snowy) maltese. Prior to having Crystal, i used to grow snowy's top knot every once in a while, and put a top knot on him. However, after getting Crystal, i no longer do it. But that is just me and my malts  









ETA - mostly, u will be able to tell the two apart. They also differ in their tone of barks. Snowy has a boyish bark. Crystal's barks are soooo girly. I have to admit that it is so much fun to have a boy and a girl. I bet that u know it now with your two 
Kat.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Top Knots*

My Boys with the top knots and without. The last picture is Petey he hates the top knot. He will roll over until it is OFF :w00t:


----------

